# Car hit by two trains.. video.



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Holy cow, had to post this after watching.

http://www.standard.net/stories/201...s-cross-police-survives-collisions-two-trains


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Except she hit the first train, it didn't hit her car.



> The driver headed eastbound up to 2600 South where she struck a moving southbound train that was blocking the road.


http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27230422&nid=148


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

Sucks to be her.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fishrmn said:


> Except she hit the first train, it didn't hit her car.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27230422&nid=148


Sorry for the inaccuracy. I will change the title to "crazy woman drives her car into a train, then the trains friend thomas the little engine that could gets payback by rearending her..."


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, that cop is lucky that the other officer warned him of the oncoming train. Otherwise he would have likely been killed.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

She earned the Darwinism Award for that one.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

That's ****ed up!


----------

